# help with icd-9 code because i'm having one of those days



## ohn0disaster (May 12, 2011)

Should periorbital ecchymosis, due to a fall, be coded as 921.1 or 921.2?

Doctor explains that the patient has ecchymosis, periorbital, right side with extension toward the right frontal region.

I know that code 921.2 states *Contusion of orbital tissues* but I was thinking that maybe 921.1 was better since it includes the periocular area...


----------



## MJ4ever (May 12, 2011)

http://www.chirocode.com/medical-codes/icd-9-cm/icd-9-cm-diagnosis-921-codes.html

I would go with 921.1 also.


----------

